# Didn't make it to ET



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi

Im a newbie and hoping someone can give me some hope with a success story!

Our 1st ICSI treatment (private) got cancelled due to our embryos arresting on day 2/3.  My DH and I are totally devastated and our consultant now wants us to have a comet test to test sperm DNA damage. (I have low AMH and DH has low sperm count)

Just wondering if anyone has experienced this too and possibly gone on to get a BFP? We are not sure whether to try a second private treatment while on the GRI waiting list or not.

Any help would be appreciated x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Sorry you didn't make it to transfer. It is devastating - in some ways worse than a bfn.
my problems were all me - no decent eggs / ovulated before egg collection. I got my family with the help of an egg donor, and now another lovely lady is ( hopefully ) helping me expand it.

the thing I would check out if you are in scotland is the guidelines have changed re the impact of private treatment on nhs entitlement. It used to be it didn't matter how many private cycles you had you still got your nhs go if there was no live birth. Check out the thread below. Generally your cycle would count as one as you made it past ec.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=322198.0

thread worth checking out as may apply

good luck deciding what to do. But I would get the tests done anyway as does sound like a clasic sperm problem if issues after day 3


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Mierran

Thank you for posting   Also huge congratulations! You must be thrilled to have your family and also to be expanding it - all the very best!

I'm so glad you made me aware of the new guidelines in Scotland as I had no idea that private treatment could impact my nhs entitlement! Think I will need to look into that!

Personally I would like my DH to take the comet test but he said he couldn't handle anymore bad news just now, so I need to respect that!

Good luck and thanks again xx


----------

